

House bill slashes research critical to cybersecurity - Errorcod3
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2913657/cybercrime-hacking/house-bill-slashes-research-critical-to-cybersecurity.html

======
Errorcod3
I am confused by the misleading title of this article.

"But some of the increase in computer science funding is coming at the expense
of social, behavioral and economic sciences."

What is so critical about social sciences to cyber-security?

~~~
anigbrowl
I see you didn't make it to the third sentence of the article.

